# Illuminated Sill Plates, Vinyl Overlays and Badges



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Just got back from the dealership and had some illuminated sill plates installed as well as some fog lamps. Here are some pics of the sills and the back of my ride showing the black vinyl overlay from GrafxWerks.com - Custom Automotive Products and a black RS badge.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...pix of fog/road lamps? co$t?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Ill take some pics here in a bit. I paid 260 installed. Dealer was asking 500 +


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

260 installed is a steal, nice work!


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Very Nice..I love the 'blackened' RS badges..Did you get the overlays for the RS badges from GrafxWerks also?

We still get complements about our lite door sills too..


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

looks good man


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Ill take some pics here in a bit. I paid 260 installed. Dealer was asking 500 +


So you negotiated them down from $500+ to $260? I don't think I've ever tried to negotiate with my dealer's service dept. Maybe I should try!


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> So you negotiated them down from $500+ to $260? I don't think I've ever tried to negotiate with my dealer's service dept. Maybe I should try!


Negotiating with the parts department will get you nowhere. I negotiated that price with the business manager on the day I bought the car when we were discussing financing and what not. 

A lot of people don't realize that they are still a salesperson and they get a cut of any add ons and extended warranties that they offer. I told him straight up that I could do this install on my own and could get factory fogs for much cheaper. He said he could do 300 at the lowest. I said no, I'd be a buyer at 250. He then frowned and offered 260 so I took it haha.

Also, the RS emblems were red and I painted them black, turned out really nice actually. The sills look awesome at night!!


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, you negotiated the price when you purchased the car. I thought you went in a month after buying the car, went to the service dept, and *then* negotiated a price on the installed foglight kit. Interestingly, on the Chevy website, it shows foglights (at least on the Eco build sheet) as a $229 dealer-installed option. I suppose each dealer really sets their own price...


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

those sill plates are very nice indeed. I want the fog lights but only if I can get after market chrome bezels for the LS style which I haven't been able to confirm yet. So I must wait.


----------



## Filipp (Mar 26, 2011)

This my illumination of thresholds of cars
Ordered from China on Ebay.com


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Filipp said:


> This my illumination of thresholds of cars
> Ordered from China on Ebay.com


Very nice alternative to the factory ones..


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Filipp said:


> This my illumination of thresholds of cars
> Ordered from China on Ebay.com


I'm looking at those exact ones, how hard was it to wire them up? And how did you do it? Did they come with instructions?


----------



## Filipp (Mar 26, 2011)

SBK15 said:


> I'm looking at those exact ones, how hard was it to wire them up? And how did you do it? Did they come with instructions?


They went without instructions
Installation very easy - to put to a threshold (are glued on 3М an adhesive tape)
Further you connect to the central illumination (a plafond in the middle) and at opening of doors thresholds light up

P.S. I hope approximately has clearly translated


----------



## luke0517 (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks great, I ordered black carbon bowtie overlays today (I just got a 2012 LTZ RS)...hoping they go on easy!

Where did you get the rear RS badge?


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> Oh, you negotiated the price when you purchased the car. I thought you went in a month after buying the car, went to the service dept, and *then* negotiated a price on the installed foglight kit. Interestingly, on the Chevy website, it shows foglights (at least on the Eco build sheet) as a $229 dealer-installed option. I suppose each dealer really sets their own price...


I believe that $229 is just for the fog lights. The Chevy website does not include installation costs.


----------

